# Hi! I need some help...



## HannahMRosenberg (Jan 11, 2014)

Hi! I need some help, I've recently joined a music theory class not knowing anything and I need to write an 8-10 page paper on two pieces of music my teacher has given us. I know I'm probably asking for a lot.. But I need some help... 


Can someone please help me examine (find the form, contents, tonal areas, summary, thematic statements, rhythm, and etc) two pieces by J.S. Bach? 

The two pieces are Orchestral Suite No.3 in D Major and Orchestral Suite No.4 in D Major.

I also need compare and contrast the two pieces...

I know I'm asking for a lot, but I really appreciate it. 

Thank you for your help.


----------



## Couac Addict (Oct 16, 2013)

Didn't someone point you in the right direction about this last week?


----------



## GGluek (Dec 11, 2011)

Well, there're both in D major, which should get you somewhere. There're both orchestral suites, so they have multiple movements -- most named after dance forms. Each dance has a certain metre or rhythm, so that can be looked up. Orchestration is a matter os using your ear. See! You're almost there!


----------

